# Involuntary burping



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've been diagnosed with IBS CD and am currently taking, Dicetel, Effexor XR. While I don't have the heartburn associated with GERD, I find that I have uncontrolable burbing. This gets to be extremely embarrasing.Doesn't matter what I eat, when I eat or even if I don't eat. I haven't timed the burb, but they are fairly regular.The last doctor I was at put me on some antacids, thinking that it was heartburn. Anybody else suffer from uncontrolable burbing and have any suggestions on dealing with it?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I often get burping for awhile after I eat, even though I'm on Prilosec. Don't really know how to stop it. I also get bloated a lot. Apples, especially, give me a lot of gas lately. I have no idea how to stop that either. Right now I have some nasty hemorroids, thanks again to Prilosec. It has aggravated my IBS-c. But at least the reflux isn't as bad as it was. Much of taking meds involves a trade-off, I guess.


----------

